# Xbox 360 MW2 Tourney



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Stolen from the Darkside (PS3 lot) 

looks fun idea i would be up for it, see who is the king of mw2 360....
Winner can have A Custom(if i can get one) Avatar for the month? 
Monthly Challenge if it kicks off?

Same rules:

Match Type FFA
No kill Streaks
Any gun/perk combo (show your skills)
No Noob Tubes(To be Decided)

as FFA is 12 player only its first come first serve with backing out a killing offence  

Time TBA When we have solid 12 players.


1.Meeeee (skillz Tom)


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Im up for this if it takes place over the weekend, just a few things though

1, whoever hosts needs a solid connection
2, why no noob tubes ? ( use them to get people out of places where your not ment to get into myself )


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Time was just a guess when most people are around  can be changed easily,

i have a solid 10meg connection if thats good enough if not sure host can be sorted out. anyone ideas of required connection??? 

i only took the no tubes rule from PS3 can be discussed with the first lucky 12 

1. Me (skillz Tom)
2. John74


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i have around 8 meg and hosted a few with no probs so your 10 should be good. I'll be on but maybe a bit later than 8.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Oi thats my idea that i stole of another forum lol :wave:

Just to let you no mate i think you can have more than 12 players in if you do it as a private match. I think there was 20 people in the one i played a while ago this was on PS3 tho and i was drunk so i could be wrong. Worth a check. Just need someone to host with a good connection. 

Also what i intend to do on the PS3 one is if we have a lot of players is do a knock out type thing say you have 30 people do 3 ffa of 10 the top 5 go through to the final or something like that.


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

theshrew said:


> Oi thats my idea that i stole of another forum lol :wave:
> 
> Just to let you no mate i think you can have more than 12 players in if you do it as a private match. I think there was 20 people in the one i played a while ago this was on PS3 tho and i was drunk so i could be wrong. Worth a check. Just need someone to host with a good connection.
> 
> Also what i intend to do on the PS3 one is if we have a lot of players is do a knock out type thing say you have 30 people do 3 ffa of 10 the top 5 go through to the final or something like that.


Cheers for the info  if/once we get few people interested well iron out the details.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Im in :thumb:


----------



## R1KK1 BFG (Jun 17, 2009)

Can we not have a TDM instead ?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

^^

FFA will be better, we can pwn each other then


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Lets get shaky! Ive got 20mb Virgin BB if thats any help. Im in the ps3 one aswell lol
GIZTO29:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

GIZTO29 said:


> Lets get shaky! Ive got 20mb Virgin BB if thats any help. *Im in the ps3 one aswell* lol
> GIZTO29:thumb:


Whore :devil:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Showshine said:


> Whore :devil:


:lol:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

:lol: Whats a guy to do when a ban wave comes!:lol:


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

im in on this im sh*te though so i will loose


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Colt Man said:


> im in on this im sh*te though so i will loose


Loose what?

Oh lose :lol: :devil:


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

x Xen0 x count me in


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

C'mon Tom,

Sort it out son.

Here you go, i'll start you off again

1/Showshine


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm up for it...


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice one Danno :thumb:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Showshine said:


> Nice one Danno :thumb:


Yeah but where are you all?????.

someone send me a invite danno1975


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Showshine said:


> ^^
> 
> FFA will be better, we can pwn each other then


Nothing better than stabbing friends in the back then T-bagging them.


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Just to let you know guys tonight im gettin new headset and will be updating this thread and properly organising this for this week some time..


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

count me in, cg bronson
so long as its any day after 5


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

This is gonna be good :thumb:


----------

